# The BMW X1 - The First Compact Premium Sports Activity Vehicle



## Barcius (Aug 16, 2008)

: puke:


----------



## MCheg101 (Nov 7, 2006)

WHY? Fuuuuugly... 7-series front end grafted onto the ass end of a Hyundai!!

I love BMW as much as anyone, but this styling nosedive needs to be fixed! :thumbdwn:


----------



## andynolife (Dec 13, 2006)

well, at least it looks better than the new 7 :thumbdwn:


----------



## Monizzle (Jan 10, 2007)

bmw:
carrying on with the design language known as "ugly".
now they have a complete set of just gaudy cars.
:thumbdwn:
it really saddens me because I love BMW and want to purchase another, but aside from the M5 or possibly the M3 (or 335i), I absolutely HATE Bangle's monstrosities.
The E90 sedans make me want to hurl (worst tail lights ever), stock E60's are grotesque (minus m-tech)...sigggghhh...whatever.


----------



## ptack (Jun 20, 2008)

That nose is butt-ugly, but what I thought was most revealing was the rationale for the wheel wells. They look awkward, but the idea that they need to be oversized to allow for the wheel movement (like a Jeep) is almost tragic. Did they get the memo that the SUV concept is way past being over? At least they are labelling the whole thing a "concept" which means you probably won't be seeing it in this form any time soon. Amusingly enough, Audi is in the same boat with revealing their baby SUV in Paris, but they're trying to rescue that project by packaging it as a plug-in hybrid. Actions always speak louder than words - especially if the words are in the form of a marketing press-release - and the way the X-1 has been presented seems to undercut the verbage. No interior and the car rather deliberately shoved into a corner. Maybe the plug has already been pulled and this is as far as it goes. The US market could use a 5-door BMW hatch, but it needs to be economical, not mini-Cayenne extravagent. The idea that we need an "SAV" so I can go off-roading as soon as I get out of the Lincoln Tunnel goes hand in hand with the belief in unregulated financial markets. It's a myth we finally stopped believing.


----------



## Zeke77 (Jul 2, 2006)

*I like it...*

OK, looks like I will be the first....but I rather like it. Still not sure how it really offers anything different from the X3 other than just 4 inches less length, but I will admit that I am trending towards "smaller is better" in the SUV department. I was surprised to find that I liked my X3 better than my X5, so who knows....the X1 could prove better still.


----------



## Barcius (Aug 16, 2008)

Zeke77 said:


> OK, looks like I will be the first....but I rather like it.


Second actually. Chris Bangle's mom also "like it". :rofl:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

: puke:


----------



## 127855 (Aug 7, 2008)

ptack said:


> That nose is butt-ugly, but what I thought was most revealing was the rationale for the wheel wells. They look awkward, but the idea that they need to be oversized to allow for the wheel movement (like a Jeep) is almost tragic. Did they get the memo that the SUV concept is way past being over? At least they are labelling the whole thing a "concept" which means you probably won't be seeing it in this form any time soon. Amusingly enough, Audi is in the same boat with revealing their baby SUV in Paris, but they're trying to rescue that project by packaging it as a plug-in hybrid. Actions always speak louder than words - especially if the words are in the form of a marketing press-release - and the way the X-1 has been presented seems to undercut the verbage. No interior and the car rather deliberately shoved into a corner. Maybe the plug has already been pulled and this is as far as it goes. The US market could use a 5-door BMW hatch, but it needs to be economical, not mini-Cayenne extravagent. The idea that we need an "SAV" so I can go off-roading as soon as I get out of the Lincoln Tunnel goes hand in hand with the belief in unregulated financial markets. It's a myth we finally stopped believing.


I think your logic definitely works, but I have to say... I think it's beautiful. I live downtown so the closest thing to off-roading for me is driving out to long island during the summer. I'm still thinking of getting an X1 if they come out. It's just so perfect...


----------

